# Now what do I do with all these morels



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Now that Ive found my honey hole, Ive been picking bucketful's every other day for the past week. But now what? I have been giving them a quick rinse and pop them in my Excalibur food dehydrator . I then vacuum seal them. My house reeks of morels. So I ask you .....what do you do with them all?????


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

scope, where do you live?


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Columbia county.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Scope I have the same problem finding a few but can't eat them. Maybe someone could let me know where I can sell them.Heroin?


----------



## ironworker (May 22, 2014)

EBAY!!! Take a look at ebay. Dehydrated morels go for up to $200.00 for 2.5 oz.

I started out incredibly strong finding a couple patches with so many I was in amazment. 2 days after Mothers Day I could not find anymore in my areas. Have not found any since. I am in Salamanca, Ny. Lots of mountains here so I am going to head upwards on south facing slopes. I hope I am heading in right direction.


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

I'll definitely check out ebay. Thanks Iron. I'll also check out some NYC restaurants this weekend. I never realy thought about selling them, that was never my intention but I do have a lot. I figure that if I keep them dehydrated and vacuum sealed they should last a while. I mean, how many of these things can you eat????? Each one is like a small steak.


----------



## gmichael7 (May 4, 2014)

Scope, you can slice them in half longwise, give them a quick sautee in a little butter... don't fully crisp them up, but let them shrink a little. Let them cool a little then seal them with a food saver bag and freeze them. Then just break some off and finish pan frying whenever you want. Those are some beauties! Are those from an orchard or the forest? 
I hope my honey-hole has something to offer this weekend...


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

These are all from an old orchard in the middle of a giant poison ivy patch.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

nice haul scope. I'm being nosy but what is in the little white bucket ? If you break out in a rash just rub some jewelweed all over it. also goes by the name anti ivy or touch me not.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Scope and Fog email me if you want. [email protected] put morels in the subject line. I like to help you out.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Scope,you've had an awesome first timer's season!I'm envious.The honey hole you found is unreal and maybe a little overwhelming,like having 5 deer hanging opening day.DEAL WITH IT! I like to give out "extra"dried shooms as holiday gifts along with various canned and baked goods.They keep well dried in the freezer and get better with age.It's been a productive season but next year may be different.I wish I had your problem!Big pat on the back and congrats!!


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks Lynk. I was truly lucky. At this point I am going to continue dehydrating and packing in vacuum containers. I ground a bunch of the bits and pieces and have 3 containers of morel dust. I thought about selling them but I probably wont do that.That would kill the joy of the hunt.........kinda like selling your venison or turkey meat. I traded some for innoculated shitake logs and will probably wind up storing most and giving away some. In early October Ill be in Tuscany Italy and would like to go truffle hunting. I am thinking of bringing some quality morels and see if I can trade them for some of those white truffles. I don't know if morels grow in Italy. Life is beautiful....enjoy each day as it comes. Happy hunting to all.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

You know it's bad enough my avitar looks stoned I just read my post and seen it says heroin......I typed Geeooo and the auto correct changed it to heroin. I will email you geogym thanks.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Email sent geo if for some reason you don't get it my email is [email protected] feel free to contact me .


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

I just email you Fog. Big weekend coming!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

The rain was perfectly timed .it should be a nice weekend to scout out a new spot or two. Geo I replied to your E mail


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

test


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Fog, I sent you an email at 7:30 this morning. Just got in from a foray. Did pretty well. Will report on the Oneida County tread.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Cool it must be a good year for me to have good luck


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

I wish everyone full baskets this weekend. Ill be in the city for the week so no picking for me for at least another week . The growth was already to my knees yesterday . Just a little more and I wont be able to see them. I don't know if next week's hot weather will put an end to it all. But all in all it was a fabulous hunt .


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

To bad scope I hope you get out there soon. Good luck when you get out


----------

